# 2011 WDA Mid-Western Regional Show.



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I am so proud of our group of friends at yesterdays show...that I wanted to share the results with everyone....so indulge me please!

Even with the lack of handlers actually needed for our groups dogs...we bust our butts and did our best.
Here are our groups results....

3-6mo female class:
VP2 Zora von Huerta Hof (14wks old). *baby in the class*
VP3 Willow von Huerta Hof 
VP4 Wheda von Huerta Hof
VP7 Yvy von Huerta Hof (16wks old) *baby too! great critique, but no double handler* watch out next time!!

3-6mo male class:
VP2 Warden von Huerta Hof
VP5? XX Dos-Equis von Huerta Hof (not feeling his best).
VP7 Whiskey von Huerta Hof (no double handler)
VP Aurick (Sable WL puppy!) *very handsome pup!*

6-9mo female class:
VP1 Vercase von Huerta Hof
VP2 Vogue von Huerta Hof
VP4 Vodka von Huerta Hof (no double handler)
VP Edge vom Schraderhaus (Solid black WL puppy!)....SL pup BEHIND her! *no real double handler/owner doing AD with Buzz!

12-18mo female class: 
SG5? Tequila von Huerta Hof

24mos+ Open class female:
SG1 Karma von Huerta Hof (owned by a young girl & is her family companion).

24mo+ Open class male:
SG2 Primo von Huerta Hof (will be titled this year).
SG3 Buzz vom Gildaf (Sable WL male *who loves to show! LOL)

Working Class Males:
V3 Ivan von Huerta Hof (behind a VA dog & an expensive German import). Congrats to Mike!

*Thanks for letting me bragg...I'm just so proud of the people involved!*


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Great Job! Congratulations!


----------



## jturcotte (Oct 6, 2010)

Congrats to everyone from "Team" Huerta Hof! What a great team it is! And such awesome dogs! Wish I could have been there to cheer everyone on, too bad I was stuck in my dungeon at work ;-(


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Jody....IF you were there....you ALSO would have had a young dog to show! LOL!
You were there "in heart"...we felt it!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Congratulations Robin and Team!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations to all!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A BIG :congratulations: to ALL!!!


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

OMG...I was so proud of your little Zora!!!! Too bad we didn't have a video camera...it was priceless to see her trucking along and showing up all the bigger pups!!! 

It was a fun and successful show for us...Congrats Robin!


----------

